# J.L. Lester WMA??



## syates32 (Sep 21, 2005)

My son got drawn for the A/C hunt at J.L. Lester anyone ever been? Curious on any hot spots you know of he is 8 years old and I wont have alot of time to scout.

                                                              Thanks for any help..


----------



## papagil (Sep 22, 2005)

It's only 4.5 mi for my apt., but I never been there wish I could help


----------



## syates32 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump..


----------



## Big Dawg (Oct 10, 2005)

*Lester..*

Hunted there a couple of years ago with my boy. We only saw 1 deer. I would try behind the check station. I think they had a corn field back there some where and I think thats where most of the action was. Good luck.-Mark


----------



## syates32 (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Jkidd (Oct 10, 2005)

I was there this past weekend at a field trial... If I was to go there hunting I would go through the gate across the creek and take the first road to the left. Go out it about 1/4th mile and turn right up in to the woods. This is open 20yr old pines with some good looking deer trails in it. I also seen a good buck in this area last year at a trial...


Jason


----------



## papagil (Oct 11, 2005)

If any of you go hunting in J.L. Lester and need a hunting buddy I'm available. Always sittting at home and never go anywhere


----------

